# Idiot Abroad, again



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Idiot Abroad, Mexico airing on Saturday 2/12 @ 10pm was not in my To Do List, there was no conflict, no subsequent airing scheduled, and there was no explanation in the Recording History.


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

did you set your season pass to allow repeats or is it first run only? The 'original air date' for that episode is listed as 10/14/10.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

The current season pass has caught all the previous episodes... hence my warning here. 

Also, I don't doubt the original air date is as you say... that doesn't explain the lack of explanation in the Recording History.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yes it does.. because if you have a season pass for new episodes only, it *WON'T* put a reason of "it was a rerun" in recording history.

Plus, possibly the previous episodes DIDN'T have original air date listed in the extended info, so a season pass would get them.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

mattack said:


> Yes it does.. because if you have a season pass for new episodes only, it *WON'T* put a reason of "it was a rerun" in recording history.
> 
> Plus, possibly the previous episodes DIDN'T have original air date listed in the extended info, so a season pass would get them.


Point taken on the Recording History.

That said, previous episodes did have a good air date... I neither scrubbed multiple recordings from the To Do List nor the Now Playing List -- the "Jordan" episode being the most recent.

It's another example of fracked data from Tribune...

Sorry... didn't use the caps lock key for anything... I hope you heard all that.


----------

